# All right my fellow New Yorkers



## Bieling3

get to this deal before I do....

MARSHALL JCM 900 2x12 50W combo w/ free 2x12 ext. cab

It's killing me.


----------



## Stringjunkie

That's the first time I wanted to
Live in New York. Nice deal!


----------



## Bieling3

DSL time:

Marshall JCM 2000 DSL


----------



## Bieling3

King Kerry sig, $900

Marshall JCM 800 Kerry King signature 100 watt head


----------



## Quasar-Kid

For the love of Pete..!!!
What (the Sam Hell) is going on in New York..?


----------



## diesect20022000

Quasar-Kid said:


> For the love of Pete..!!!
> What (the Sam Hell) is going on in New York..?


you should see prices here dude. JCM 900's don't sell for more than $400, marshall cabs $250 right now, DSL 100, $450 etc. there's a 3210 lead 100 for $150 that noone will buy and i wish i had the money to as well. it's crazy.

$500 for a DSL was the sstandard out here for the past 2 years but they dropped again. people still try to sell them for more but they don't sell for more than $500 here.


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall JCM900 SL-X up in Ra-cha-cha for $525

Marshall JCM900 amp head


----------



## Bieling3

50 watt DSL for $500:

Marshall JCM 2000 DSL50 Amp Head


----------



## Bieling3

MARSHALL JVM 410H $1150!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

diesect20022000 said:


> you should see prices here dude. JCM 900's don't sell for more than $400, marshall cabs $250 right now, DSL 100, $450 etc. there's a 3210 lead 100 for $150 that noone will buy and i wish i had the money to as well. it's crazy.
> 
> $500 for a DSL was the sstandard out here for the past 2 years but they dropped again. people still try to sell them for more but they don't sell for more than $500 here.



Same here in So Cal, unbelieveably. A DSL 50w on CL for $450, a JMP halfstack for $1,200, another CL listing has a 1960A cab for $275!


----------



## Bieling3

King Kerry Sig for $750!

Marshall JCM 800 Kerry King Signature 100 watt head


----------



## blues_n_cues

well I guess we got better stuff here cause they still ain't cheap around Nashtown. 
this is nice..
1972 MARSHALL SL100 1/2 STACK - $2200


----------



## JCarno

Bieling3 said:


> King Kerry Sig for $750!
> 
> Marshall JCM 800 Kerry King Signature 100 watt head



SHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm really thinking about snatching this up!!!!
Now delete that link!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bieling3

Man, if it didn't take 3 hours to drive out there...

Marshall JCM 2000 Triple Super Lead TSL 100 & CAB


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall Silver Jubilee 2553 Half Stack


----------



## Bieling3

1974 Marshall MK II


----------



## JayCM800

I Love/Hate this thread!


----------



## Bieling3

1982 Marshall JCM800 4104 2X12 combo $975


----------



## Bieling3

Mmmmmhhhh, short box.

Marshall 2204S $950


----------



## bvoris

For a KFK head for $750 I would have flown to NY for that...


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall JCM 800 Lead Series 2x12 Combo - $700


----------



## blues_n_cues

JayCM800 said:


> I Love/Hate this thread!



me too. everythings about #100-$500 cheaper than Nashville cl..


----------



## Bieling3

If I had any money I'd go broke surfing craigslist 'round here.


----------



## JCarno

In contact with the dude with 4104!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Bieling3 said:


> If I had any money I'd go broke surfing craigslist 'round here.



lol you should try around here...
vintage gear
touring gear
pro recording gear
big light shows
pro bbq smokers
etc..etc...

I'd burn through a hundred grand real quick..


----------



## Bieling3

JCarno said:


> In contact with the dude with 4104!!


That 4104 and my old Vintage Modern run in stereo would sound phenomenal, Joe!


----------



## JCarno

Bieling3 said:


> That 4104 and my old Vintage Modern run in stereo would sound phenomenal, Joe!



We shall see.


----------



## wakjob

1968 Marshall Major $1200!

1968 Marshall Major 200 watt head. 1968.


----------



## Bieling3

Attack of the Clones!

Boutique amp Marshall Jubilee Silver Jubilee 2555/2555SL $550

18 watt tube amplifier "Marshall" 18 watt $650


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall 1962 Bluesbreaker Combo Amp (1999 Reissue)


----------



## Bieling3

$1200. OF. CLASSIC. ROCK.

1968 Marshall Major 200 watt head. 1968.

77 Marshall JMP 50 modified


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall Silver Jubilee Head 2553 50w/25w


----------



## wakjob

Pony up boys. 

For sale Marshall Amp.


----------



## Bieling3

This'd be my house cab if I had my way:

1973 Marshall 2034 8x10


----------



## Bieling3

wakjob said:


> Pony up boys.
> 
> For sale Marshall Amp.


----------



## Bieling3

Must be tax time:

1979 Marshall JMP 2203

Vintage Marshall JCM 800

Marshall JCM 2000 TSL100 Head & 1960a Speaker Cabinet


----------



## JCarno

Then there's this guy!! 
1974 Marshall MK II


----------



## Bieling3

He's been trying to unload that for awhile, LOL.


----------



## Bieling3

We interrupt the broadcasting on this normally Marshally thread to bring you a Mesa Dual Rectifier for $900.

Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier with Road Case


----------



## Bieling3

1979 Marshall JMP 2203

Trades:

Marshall JCM 800 Heads for trade


----------



## JCarno

Marshall Vintage Modern 2466 and Avatar 4x12


----------



## Bieling3

Heh.


----------



## Bieling3

MARSHALL PLEXI


----------



## timgman

THIS IS THE best thread ON THE forum!!!!!!!!!! 
GLAD TO NOT HAVE ANY ON MY AMPS LISTED IN IT 

But I will be selling a jcm 900 DR soon


----------



## Bieling3

A Marshall in Fender clothing:

Fender twin, voodoo amps modified

(Full disclosure this is the first add besides my own that I actually know the guy selling the amp, he's my guitarist, and yes its got that marshall bark)


----------



## Bieling3

Back to da rack:

Marshall JMP-1 Programmable Preamp

Marshall 9200 Dual Mono Block Power Amp


----------



## Bieling3

JTM 45 for $800?!

Marshall JTM-45 PLEXI! See photos


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall JVM Satriani JVM4140HJS - $3000



> For sale is a mint Marshall Limited Edition Joe Satriani Half Stack. I bought this a few months ago and it has never left my house. Comes with all accessories, footswitch, plugs, cables, manuals, warranty cards, and I also have the original packaging.
> 
> Local pickup only. Not selling the head and cab separately.
> 
> Thanks



Marshall JVM Satriani JVM4140HJS


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall/Fender



> Marshall JCM 900
> 50 watt
> dual master volume
> $550 firm



Marshall JCM 2000 TSL 100 Watt tube electric guitar amplifier - $800 (Skaneateles)



> For sale is one used Marshall JCM 2000 TSL 100 tube amplifier. This amp screams, It has x4 EL34s and x4 12ax7 preamp tubes. The amp has x3 foot switchable channels, clean, classic overdrive gain, and modern gain, each have two settings along with there own individual EQ parameters. This amp has the ability to play at loud volumes, and has a switch to kill the juice but keep the tone for in home practice, very useful! It also has two effects loops that can be assigned to channels, the effects loop can be turned on an off via the footswitch which is amazing for live solos, one button and all your smooth lead tones come screaming thru! The amp has presence controls and a deep setting for more bass/headroom. Amp comes with cable and the footswitch, it is ready to go!


----------



## Bieling3

Jcm900 Marshall amp and cabinet - $700 (Walton)


> Nice JCM 900 dual reverb head 100 watts and 1960a marshall cabinet. Everything works great. New pre amp tubes. This amp really cranks! There are little dings here and there but not too bad. There is a small rip in the tolex but doesn't affect the sound.


Jcm900 Marshall amp and cabinet


----------



## Bieling3

MARSHALL DSL 100 MODDED WITH 4X12 GREENBACK CAB EC !!!!!! - $1500 (ROCHESTER)



> MARSHALL DSL 100W HEAD THAT HAS THE MERCURY TRANSFORMERS AND OTHER MODS DONE BY VOODOO LABS. THE TONE IS OUTSTANDING.THE CAB IS A MARSHALL TV GREENBACK.THESE CABS ARE TALLER THAN A STANDARD CAB.
> BOTH THE HEAD AND CAB ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION.THIS COMBINATION OF THE MODDED HEAD AND GREENBACK CAB HAS A WIDE RANGE OF TONE,FROM GLASSY CLEAN TO ALL OUT ROAR.



MARSHALL DSL 100 MODDED WITH 4X12 GREENBACK CAB EC !!!!!!


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall Head JCM 800 Lead series MK2 100 watt - $950 (Camillus)



> Marshall Head that has been "Dawked" . It was done by John 'Dawk" Stillwell of Dawksound. Dawk Sound Limited
> 
> It is a JCM 800 Lead series
> MK2 100 watt
> converted to EL 34s Tubes (groove tubes)
> (1970's Classic Rock British sound)
> 
> 2 Bottom cabinets containing available in other craigslist ads include:
> 4X12 80w Celestion speakers (See other ads)
> 
> Dawk is responsible for building the units which the Guinness Book of World Records recognized as the Loudest Rock Concert ever. He can build or modify any kind of amplifier.
> 
> The Head is being offered for $950.00 or Best Offer. Please email with any questions



Marshall Head JCM 800 Lead series MK2 100 watt


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall Plexi 50 watt hand wired tube amp - $1000 (Rochester)



> like new Rockitt Retro 1968 Plexi replica
> 50 watt Plexi replica or "PLEXICA" as I like to call them...recreated to 1968 specs with exacting detail paid to all aspects. Hand built from the ground up. Everything from the Baltic Birch Small box head case and tolex covering to the Chassis, Board and Plexi Plates was constructed and assembled in St. Louis. It is a TRUE TONE MACHINE... built like they used to be...hand wired point to point.
> Amp has a (PPIMV) Post Phase Inverter Master Volume $99 add, its an extremely functional master volume that leaves the amps tone intact.
> must see and hear to appreciate
> check him out at....Rockitt Retro Home
> email for more info, Thanks
> No Trades



Marshall Plexi 50 watt hand wired tube amp


----------



## Bieling3

MARSHALL PLEXI HW REISSUE + HW CAB - $3000 (ROCHESTER,NY)


> Due to loss of interests and other commitments I am selling a virtually brand new Marshall plexi reissue 1959HW Hand wired head and Marshall hand wired 1960 AHW angled cab (4x12) with reissue 30 watt celestion G12H Speakers ,used low hours bought brand new at the H.O.G. slight tear in cab tolex and pop sound when turning off .( bought this way)
> 
> Amp has not been modified or misused in away . Word of warning this amplifier is very loud and not for the faint of hearts. If you sound good this amp will make you sound great !!!
> 
> Price is firm at $ 3000 cash only ,prefer local pick up and all sales are final. No implied warranty
> 
> Sold as is, in great working condition you will Love It.


MARSHALL PLEXI HW REISSUE + HW CAB


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall 1976 50 Watt MKII - $1350



> Excellent condition, non-master volume. No mods to circuitry, just a random hole in the back of the chassis (see pics), nothing there. Classic rock tone. Love this amp but I really don't use it much anymore as I'm retired from the band scene.:-(



Marshall 1976 50 Watt MKII - Rochester


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall 100 watt Plexi Reissue (upgrades) - $1200 (Irondequoit )


> I have a very clean Marshall head for sale. The upgrades to this include a Heybour Output transformer, and a point to point circuit board. The ptp board really makes modifications much more easier to do. Both of the upgrades were bought from metroamp (google them) and installed by me.
> 
> amp will come with preamp tubes but will probably need to be biased with a new set of el34 power tubes.
> 
> Looking to get $1,200 for the amp.



Marshall 100 watt Plexi Reissue (upgrades)


----------



## Bieling3

Yjm marshall amp - hudson valley- $3000

Yjm 100 watt head plus 2 1960 cabs, great amp, almost new.excellent condition.

Yjm marshall amp


----------



## Bieling3

Hope you all have been saving your pennies...

1978 Marshall JMP 2203 100W Super Lead Amp - Full Stack - $5000 (Cumberland Head)



> Up for sale is my 1978 Marshall JMP 2203 100W Super Lead Amp with 2 4x12" cabinets. This rare vintage beauty is wrapped in fawn tolex and in great condition. Speaker cabinets are populated with the original Celestion green-backs. Comes with speaker cables, and all of the original covers. I would like to keep the set together, no low-ballers, but reasonable offers will be considered. I don't really need to sell the amp, I just haven't been using it as much as I used to and hate to see it sitting in the corner. $5000 OBRO takes it!



1978 Marshall JMP 2203 100W Super Lead Amp - Full Stack


----------



## Fe911

Looks like the deals are running out in NY. I miss the 2203KK for 750......


----------



## Bieling3

Prices are up, up, up, stock is down. Buy em while you still can. If you can find em. The days of dirt cheap musical gear are nearly over.


----------



## Bieling3

Dsl 100 UK made Voodoo modded - Buffalo - $600



> Marshall JCM2000 DSL100 voodoo rock mod with upgraded output trasformer. 4x12 avatar
> 16ohm cab with celestion vintage 30s and G12h30s. $675 for amp. $350 for cab 9 four 0- 7066
> Make offer. Only fender trades.



Dsl 100 UK made Voodoo modded (save $75 buy today)


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall 100watt Tube amp TSL122 - $700 (Albany)



> For sale or trade
> 
> Marshall TSL122 100watt tube combo amp.
> A few small tears in the tolex, but amp sounds awesome.
> As a bonus It's also signed by Rick Derringer!
> 
> I will be in Albany this Sat sept 14th, if interested please call me as I am from CT and will bring it with me.



Marshall 100watt Tube amp TSL122


----------



## Bieling3

If I weren't broke as a joke looking at school taxes and firewood for the winter... I'd be all over this!


Marshall 1965B Lead 4x10 Cabinet - $239 (Lansing NY)



> What we have here is a Marshall 1965B Lead 4x10 Guitar Speaker Cabinet. This was originally paired with the Marshall 2204S "SHORT" head. This cab is owned personally by Trace Davis, Founder/President of Voodoo Amps. It is loaded with Celestion G10L-35 speakers. It is rated at 140Watts RMS at 8 ohms. Local pickup at Voodoo Amps Shop @ 12 Verizon Lane in Lansing.



Marshall 1965B Lead 4x10 Cabinet


----------



## Bieling3

South of the Border time:

Marshall JCM 800 1959 - $1400 (Hazleton)



> For sale is a 1985 Marshall JCM 800. It is the 1959 model (no master volume) and 100 watts. There is also no gain knob on this model. Will definitely give you the sought after "brown sound" tone of the 80's. The amp sounds great and is in good condition for its age. This one is definitely a classic and hard to find unmodified.. Which this one is. It is bone stock and ready to rock! Asking $1400 (firm).
> 
> E-Mails only. Title the E-Mail "JCM1959" to help sift through spam, please. Contact number would be appreciated.
> 
> SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY!
> 
> WILL NOT SHIP THE AMP ANYWHERE.. MEET IN PERSON, ONLY.
> CASH ONLY.. NO CHECKS, MONEY ORDERS, PAYPAL ETC.



Marshall JCM 800 1959


----------



## Bieling3

MOAR South of the border Jersey edition:

Marshall Vintage Modern 100W Head w/cab 2466 - $650 (Sparta)



> I am selling my Marshall Vintage Modern 100W Head along with the matching 425A purple cabinet with greenbacks in it. I have only had the head for a few months and barely played it. All fresh KT66 tubes just put in. Works great! Cab has some ware but nothing major by any means.
> Call/text ********** I am asking 650 for the head. 450 for the cab or 1000 for both. ALSO WILLING TO THROW IN A GOLDTOP EPIPHONE SG FOR AN EXTRA 200 or by itself for 300. (FX LOOP DOES NOT WORK)



Marshall Vintage Modern 100W Head w/cab 2466


----------



## AlvisX

Bieling3 said:


> If I weren't broke as a joke looking at school taxes and firewood for the winter... I'd be all over this!
> 
> 
> Marshall 1965B Lead 4x10 Cabinet - $239 (Lansing NY)
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall 1965B Lead 4x10 Cabinet



An awesome piece of equipment , improves everyone's tone who touches one .Lightweight,versatile


----------



## Bieling3

O-H-I-O

***Marshall 6100LM Anniversary Amp Head*** - $725 (Columbus )



> This is the 30th Anniversary Edition Amp head. Used very Rarely, I had it checked out and maintenance recently so it's ready to go. I use a JCM 2000 and so this is not needed. I can Text you pics if you need them, I can hook it up and all. Maintenance at Mid Town Music in Pinkerton in January, No Mods, Bought about a year a half ago. Really Nice Amp, but it just sits now since I'm no longer pursuing a band. Send an offer, If I like I'll respond. 775 dollars Now, Come and jump on this Anniversary Amp! This is lower than Ebay, and an amp sought for. This amp has a great sound and there is a lot you can do with it. Go's for over 800 bucks get this under that price. Send offers, really great Amp Head



***Marshall 6100LM Anniversary Amp Head***


----------



## Bieling3

In Ol' Ra Cha Cha... 

Marshall JCM 800 lead amp with cabinet - $1100 (Holley)



> 1982 Marshall JCM 800. Model 2250, 50 watt 2 channel lead head. Newer JCM 900 model 1960 cabinet. Excellent condition. Head only $800 firm.



Over the border in PA.. but worth the drive if she's the one you're looking for.

Marshall JCM800 50 Watt Lead Series 2x12 Combo - $650 (State College)



> Looking to go Ampeg so I'm selling this. Got its fair share of cosmetic funk but it's all there in the back. Just got this a month ago from a local shop all serviced and retubed. It's even got the original Celestions G12T-75's. This is what a rock and roll amp should sound like. Gigged this thing a handful of times myself no pedals necessary. Loud and mean as hell. I'd trade but only for a '78 Ampeg V-4. Email me if you wanna jam this thing.


----------



## Bieling3

1973 Marshall 8x10 - $1050 (Buffalo)



> For Sale:
> 
> 1973 Marshall 8x10 (2034 model). All the original working celestion G10's. 16ohm. 120watts. All original parts.
> 
> open to REASONABLE offers. no trades.


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall Full Stack - $1000



> Real Marshall stacks - 100 watt tube type heads (JCM2000 DSL100) with 1960A and 1960B cabinets. Two channels, each cab has 4 12" speakers. Casters on each cab. Cash up front, pick up, or buyer arranges and pays for delivery. Price is for each stack. Two for sale.


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall half stack - $700 (middleville ny)


> Marshall half stack 100 watt, 2000 series head, 4/12 cabnet sounds great new tubes 700 firm please contact Steve xxx-xxxx


----------



## Bieling3

*Attack of the clones*

Nau Engineering Brit 50 Watt Guitar Amp Head Marshall Plexi Clone - $600



> Up for sale is my Marshall Plexi Clone made by John Nau of Nau Engineering in Rochester NY. For those not familiar John is known for his fantastic builds and hand wired amps. This amp is no exception!! Its basically a 69 Plexi with a master volume. I actually did a shootout between this and a real deal vintage plexi a few months back and couldn't believe how accurate it was. I always knew it sounded killer but until hearing it against the real deal I didnt realize just how awesome a clone this is. Its 50 watts and can be used at 4/8/16 ohms. This thing oozes tone and vintag rock voice! Here's your chance to grab a hand wired made in the USA boutique amp!



Vertical 2x12 Marshall Clone Cab - $275 (rochester)


> UP for sale is a brand new Vertical 2x12 Marshall Clone Cab made by Anthony at StageCraftGear.
> 
> These cabs sound awesome and the build quality is amazing.
> As you can see from the pictures, the tolex is the black "elephant" style that marshall uses and the grill cloth has been upgraded to match authentic marshall soft cloth as well.
> 
> * please note that the Marshall Logo has NOT be glued onto this cab. For this listing purpose, it was held on with tape and can be set to a position of your liking.
> 
> Feel free to email any specific questions.
> * NO TRADE OFFERS OR LOW BALL OFFERS


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall JCM800 JCM 800 2204 50w Head + Randall Cab - $900 (Spencerport/Greece)



> I am selling my Marshall JCM800 2204 50w head and 80s Randall Cabinet. The head plays awesome and is in excellent condition. The cab has Celestian 30s in it and has no issues. I am selling this rig for $900. I am not interested in trades at this time.


----------



## hazmat7719

That is a sweet deal!


----------



## Bieling3

The sheer amount of amazing deals out there right now... even if you had to replace the tubes and caps on this thing it'd be a steal.


----------



## Bieling3

1989 Marshall jcm 800. 50 watt 2 channel version (head only) - $500 (Hopewell junction )


> Hi fellow musicians! I Have here a 1989 Marshall jcm 800 two channel 50 watt (head only) for sale. Footswitch included. Needs tubes. A few dings here and there nothing major. I will gladly drive to meet!


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall JCM 2000 DSL 50. all tube head. mint !!! - $500 (Seneca falls)



> Absolutely mint, not a mark on it, comes with foot switch and cover ..just serviced by Jon nau.. Tubes are perfect. This is a steal at this price !
> $500.00



Marshall TSL100 All Tube 100W Head $600 or best! - $600 (Camillus)



> Marshall TSL100 100W 3 channel all tube amp head with reverb. Sounds great - excellent condition with footswitch and cover. No Trades


----------



## Bieling3

1977 Marshall JMP 50 - $1350 (Brooktondale)



> For sale: Vintage 1977 Marshall JMP 50 2-12 combo (model 2104)
> 
> If you're looking for legendary 70's Marshall tone, this is your amp--think AC/DC, Thin Lizzy, The Ramones, Mission of Burma and many others. Crank up the preamp for deep, rich, classic distortion. Boost the front end with an overdrive and you're well into metal territory. And, surprisingly, this amp has a great clean sound too via the "low" input. Oh, and with the master volume you can dial in the crunch at more reasonable volumes.
> 
> This is a model 2104, the circuit of which is identical to the head versions known as 2204. The only difference is that it's a 2 12 combo, which is a great deal. These combos go for more or less the same price as the heads, BUT you get 2 vintage, marshall-branded celestion speakers thrown into the deal (look up what vintage celestions sell for). I personally love the combo-plenty loud, no need for a 4 12 cab. But if you're looking for a head, just buy a combo, pop the amp out and put it in an aftermarket head (save the original amp of course)--takes about 3 minutes with a screwdriver. THEN you've got 2 vintage Marshall branded celestions for your 2-12 or 4-12 cab!
> 
> All transformers are original. It's running 6550 power tubes with low hours on them.
> Here's a 1981 version on Reverb selling for $2175! (https://reverb.com/item/513946-vint...t-weave-212-combo-super-lead-celestion-g12-65)
> 
> I'm looking for $1350 obo. No trades. Send me a phone number so I know you're local. THANKS.



1977 Marshall JMP 50


----------



## Bieling3

►Marshall JCM2000 DSL100H 2009 Limited ◄ - $450 (Watertown)



> Hello, I'm selling a 2009 Limited Run Marshall JCM2000 DSL(Dual Super Lead) 100w Head. This amp Is "LIKE NEW". This is an amazing amp you won't find another like this one.....This amp sings with drive and sustain....You can get anything from Fender like Cleans to Flat out HI-GAIN METAL and anything in-between....This is the 2009 limited Run model they only made so many of these in 2009, and this is also that last year of the Made In England JCM2000 series.....This head has two channels with independent Reverb Controls, a deep switch and a tone shift for that mid scooped sound.....This is an amazing package at a great price.......... Price is $450 this is my Bottom line



http://ithaca.craigslist.org/msg/5021840178.html


----------



## Bieling3

1984 JCM 800 50 watt marshall combo 4104 - $650 (syracuse)


> up for sale 1984 JCM 800 50 watt marshall combo... model 4104 with desired vertical input....drake transformers as seen in photo also production date of 03/04/84..... THIS WEEKEND ONLY SPECIAL FOR ONLY 650 CASH AS I WANT TO PICK UP SOME NEW GEAR
> 
> Availability is wide open. Please call with any questions and to schedule a visit.Will meet you at Syracuse Guitar Center



1984 JCM 800 50 watt marshall combo 4104


----------



## Bieling3

Marshall TSL60 JCM2000 Tube Amp Head - $500 (Montour Falls)



> Marshall TSL60 JCM2000 in great condition!
> 
> A tone monster with 3 channels: clean, crunch, and lead!
> This latest addition to the acclaimed JCM2000 series is a smoker! The Marshall TSL 60 amplifier head deals up 60W and an all-tube signal path (4 ECC83s in the preamp, 2 EL34 power tubes). It also features footswitchable spring reverb with separate controls (for clean and crunch/lead). Channel controls are also dual; one set for clean (gain, bass, mid, treble) and another set for crunch/lead (gain, volume, bass, mid, treble, and a Tone Shift switch to scoop mids). Other controls include a master volume, master presence, and a deep switch providing a tightly focused bass boost that fattens the sound dramatically. There's also a mix control on the back panel effects loop. Includes a 5-way LED foot controller that switches between channels, and on/off control of the reverb and effects loop.
> 
> I've sold vintage tubes for years. This was my personal amp and have it loaded with the best testing and sounding tubes from years of 12ax7's passing through my hands.
> 
> This is a great deal and a great sounding amp!
> 
> THIS IS FOR THE HEAD ONLY! The Egnater cab has already been sold.
> 
> $500 Call or Text. Leave a voice mail if I don't answer.



Marshall TSL60 JCM2000 Tube Amp Head


----------



## Bieling3

MARSHALL JCM 800 100 watt head insane deal MAKE OFFER - $800 (Rochester)


> NEED TO SELL BY END OF WEEKEND. FEEL FREE TO MAKE OFFERS.
> 
> Marshall jcm 800 100 watt guitar head. great shape! tubes in great shape very clean inside and out. only blemish is what you see on front grill.
> 
> Serious inquiries only. Need cash more than trade but will entertain some trade/cash offers.Thanks
> 
> 800.0 or BEST OFFER (GREAT DEAL!) SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY. 800 is a steal buy need cash quick!!!!!


MARSHALL JCM 800 100 watt head insane deal MAKE OFFER


----------

